# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Another Beginner LD DEILD competition with PennyRoyal

## MyCooky

PennyRoyal won the first one I did against him,
so here is another one.
(so I maybe can get 'revenge' and he has to edit his signature  :tongue2: )

The challenge is who gets the first DEILD after being allready in a LD.
If someone other really wants to join just post here,
though you'd have to be about as experienced as we are, 
so a beginner trying to learn and to gather experience with DEILD.

Updates are going to be posted here...

----------


## PennyRoyal

> PennyRoyal won the first one I did against him,
> so here is another one.
> (so I maybe can get 'revenge' and he has to edit his signature )
> 
> The challenge is who gets the first DEILD after being allready in a LD.
> If someone other really wants to join just post here,
> though you'd have to be about as experienced as we are, 
> so a beginner trying to learn and to gather experience with DEILD.
> 
> Updates are going to be posted here...



I accept! Good luck sir  :tongue2:

----------


## Zyangur

I accept as well. I'm not greatly experienced, and a competition will be cool  :smiley:

----------


## MyCooky

Now I'm away till next thursday, I'm really sorry, 
if I didn't lose until then I will post my results from that 'week'.

----------


## MyCooky

Look up there at my previous post.

...

Nope no results.

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Look up there at my previous post.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nope no results.



Nothing yet for me either

----------


## MyCooky

Well I did have a DEILD in the last week, but not one countable for the Competition,
did you allready win? Maybe you can post your experience for now here,
or should we just close this challenge  :tongue2: 
BTW now I'll have more time to try and get results

----------


## PennyRoyal

Hey, welcome back man. 

I got really close to DEILDing from a lucid twice. No luck just yet though. We can keep it running if you like, but since you left I've had an explosion of success with SSILD so I've been using that almost exclusively :x

----------


## MyCooky

Okay, if that's better for you, then lets just stop here.
I'm sorry I had to be away.
Thanks for the challenge anyway.  :smiley:

----------

